# Jacksonville Retriever Club



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the Landblind

2,5,8,13,17,18,20,21,22,24,25,27,28,29,32,34,35,36,37,40,41,42,44,45,46,47,49,50,51,54,55,56,58

33 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the waterblind

2,5,17,21,25,27,28,32,34,35,40,41,42,45,46,47,49,51,54,55,56,58

Total 22


----------



## blindfaith (Feb 5, 2006)

Thanks Brenda! Much appreciated!


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Derby

1st-Oakley - Patton (derby list)
2nd-Flip - Patton
3rd-Curtis (not sure what dog)
4th-Luke - Windham
Don't know Jams. 

The Tall Pines/SOWEGA folks faired well.


----------



## Boomer (May 13, 2006)

Does that make Mark all time derby win Championships in one year.


----------



## Frank Jones (Feb 17, 2004)

Congratulations, Bubba and Marc, on Oakley's WIN and making the Derby list! Way to go!

rita


----------



## bjoiner (Feb 25, 2008)

Boomer said:


> Does that make Mark all time derby win Championships in one year.


Yes. That's 16 I believe.


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the landblind

1,4,5,6,10,11,16,17,19,22,24,26,27,29,31,33,34,38,41,43,44,46,48,50

24 Total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open callbacks to the last series

28,32,34,40,41,45,47,56

8 total


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

bjoiner said:


> Derby
> 
> 1st-Oakley - Patton (derby list)
> 2nd-Flip - Patton
> ...


Woo Hoo, big congrats to Bubba and Oakley!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the waterblind

4,10,11,16,22,26,27,29,31,33,34,38,43,44

14 Total


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

bjoiner said:


> Derby
> 
> 1st-Oakley - Patton (derby list)
> 2nd-Flip - Patton
> ...


We are so proud of all of you! Oakley, Marc and Bubba for Oakley's win, Flip's 2nd and Team Fox Hollow for the 3rd and your part in Luke's career, as well as Bert!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

bjoiner said:


> Yes. That's 16 I believe.


That is absolutely FANTASTIC!!! A huge congratulations to Marc and the Hidden Acres Team!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Becky Mills said:


> We are so proud of all of you! Oakley, Marc and Bubba for Oakley's win, Flip's 2nd and Team Fox Hollow for the 3rd and your part in Luke's career, as well as Bert!


Woohoo and Yeehaw!!! You fellas didn't tell me it was Bodacious Bode who got the third! Lets hear it for the fluffy dogs!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur callbacks to the last series

10, 16,26,27,34,38,43,44

8 total


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Open Results

1st-#34 Turbo H/Mike Lardy O/ Wendy Bicknell
2nd-#47 Jessie H/Lynn Troy O/Jim Machado
3rd-#41 Ike H/Steve Yozamp O/Tom Lane
4th-#28 Rainey O/H Lynne DuBose
RJ -#32 

JAMS- 40,56

Congrats to All !!


----------



## Lab4me (Sep 25, 2009)

Congrats to all! Big Congrats to Jessie and Lynn. Jessie is having a great year. Congrats to Jim and Pam who are Jessie's owners.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

All I know is that Marilyn Booher and Maggie got a 2nd in a very difficult Q. A new three star Golden! Big congratulations.


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

Also congratulations to Duncan Christie for his Amateur WIN with 'Billy Ray' and Reserve Jam with young dog 'Yogi' Duncan is an amateur trainer and trained these two dogs from puppyhood. Great job!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Amateur Results

1st-#43 Billy Ray O/H Duncan Christie
2nd-#34 Mona O/H Ken Neil
3rd -#27 Joshua O/H Bill Landau
4th-#26 Dolly O/H Ken Neil
RJ-#16 Yogi O/H Duncan Christie

JAM- 44

CONGRATS TO ALL !!!

Go Windy's Babies!!


----------



## Becky Mills (Jun 6, 2004)

Beverly Burns said:


> All I know is that Marilyn Booher and Maggie got a 2nd in a very difficult Q. A new three star Golden! Big congratulations.


Great job!!!


----------



## Brenda (Sep 4, 2004)

Qualifying results

1st-#3 Bram H/ Wayne Curtis O/Pat Nell
2nd-#13 Maggie O/H Marilyn Booher
3rd-#19 Shine O/H Wes Wilkes
4th-#1 Captain H/Steve Yozamp O/Michael Flanagan
RJ- 9
JAMS-6,17,23

Congrats to All !!


----------

